# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  The Alamo map (WIP)

## timallen

While I wait for The Battle of 4 Armies to get published, Alan has sent me more mapwork; for no less than 6 games!  Well, I started in on the easiest one a couple of days ago.  The map is based on a game called simply "The Alamo!" and was first published in a magazine called Conflict  way back in 1974.  Alan got the designer who has the rights to it to agree to letting VPG upgrade and reprint it.  Here is a look at that very Very primitive original

----------


## timallen

And here is what I have made up after a weekend and a couple days of work.  I like how the font gives it a nice hand drawn kind of look.  The background textures may be a bit too heavy; I will  have to play with those.  And the ramps for the cannons are not yet right, but not bad either.  I like how the walls and roofs turned out. 

I am currently Waaaay ahead of the game (both literally and figuratively!).  Alan took one look at the map and told me to Stop, until he has had a chance to go through the rules and decide what will need changing.  No sense in continuing if the map is going to need major overhauls (for instance, there was talk of adding in random events via a card deck.  So a place for the cards may be needed.).

----------


## Ascension

The blue labels for the rivers are a little vivid but otherwise this is really nice.

----------


## timallen

More changes and additions from the game developer/publisher.  Its really looking like a game-map now.  The background is a bit too heavy- probably have to tone that down and lighten it up.  Ooops!  I see I also didnt change the compass to point North.  I'll have to fix that too.  No doubt Alan will want some other changes as well.  

He also has hinted he wants me to make up the counters for the game.  That could be a real challenge for me as I have only done that once and it was a nightmare using Photoshop.  But I have heard its really easy in Illustrator, which I have but have never learned to use.  Guess its time to learn it.

----------


## timallen

I had sent that version and a horizontal version to Alan.  he likes the horizontal one better, so looks like the map will be looking more like this one.

----------


## ravells

Hey Baroni! Ze map, eeets looooooking veeeery good!

----------


## rdanhenry

In "Sequence of Play", 5. Mexican Reinforcement, is "eliminted" supposed to be "eliminated"? If it's a space issue, I'd change "plus" to "+" instead.

----------

